
Things That Turbo Pascal Is Smaller Than - angrygoat
https://lobste.rs/s/huw2lc
======
wodenokoto
Direct link to article:
[http://prog21.dadgum.com/116.html](http://prog21.dadgum.com/116.html)

~~~
ahazred8ta
article is from 2011 and it's shown up before

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3175629](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3175629)
(115 comments)

[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=turbo%20pascal%20smaller](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=turbo%20pascal%20smaller)

